# Where to get glass panels



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys I have a diy in mind that requires a Canopy with a viewing window something similar to the picture below. Looking for atleast 2: 25"x12" and 1: 17"x 12".


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a lot of 6mm or 1/4" non tempered glass free for the taking...will need to be cut to size....

redone the windows in our home


----------



## Kyee (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm actually making the same sort of thing in my woodshop class.  I'm trying to figure out where to find glass panels -- and also how to heat on top of wood!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

As stated above, I have a lot of 6mm or 1/4" glass in 6'x4' ready to be had for free for your diy projects...


----------

